# R.W. - Rebuild EP (FREE!! 11 Tracks)



## RzumW (24. September 2018)

"*R.W. - Rebuild EP*"

Cover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trackliste:

01. Meine Reise bleibt stabil feat. Broka (Beat von Dr.Cross)
02. Saftstaende (Beat von DJ Marsiv)
03. Im Angesicht seines Herrschers (Beat von JANGO Beats)
04. Abstand feat. Broka (Beat von zukunftsmusik)
05. Armaggedon feat. Broka (Beat von PushaBeatz)
06. Hohlraum in meinem Kopf (Beat von Cellcen)
07. Vierundzwanzig Zeilen (Beat von KAMOU)
08. Sprachrohr der Leere (Beat von ssos29-beattape2)
09. Sirens feat. Broka (Beat von Fin Beat)
10. Nie der Hellste (Beat von David Hustlehoff)
11. Schlafphase Vier (Beat von WolfBeatz)

Download: 43. R.W. - Rebuild EP


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. September 2018)

Sind wir hier bei napster?


----------



## RzumW (24. September 2018)

Ne aber im Off Topic Bereich^^


----------



## INU.ID (24. September 2018)

RzumW schrieb:


> Ne aber im Off Topic Bereich^^



Worum geht es hier? Warum wird die Musik hier angeboten? Welche Rolle spielst du dabei (Interpret/Produzent?)?

Warum postest du hier kommentarlos "irgendwelche" (potentiell geschützte) Musik? ("FREE" im Titel bedeutet ja erstmal gar nichts)


----------



## RzumW (24. September 2018)

Es geht um Rapmusik^^
Ich biete sie hier an weil ich euch so gern hab 
Ich bin der Interpret^^
Die Produzenten stehen hinten dran am Cover
Free bedeutet einfach nur das man es ungeniert umsonst runterladen kann, ich dachte ich kann das mit dem Begriff FREE so deutlich machen.

LG, hört einfach mal rein. schadet nicht.
Hab extra mir den Off Topic Bereich ausgesucht weil ich nicht wusste, wohin damit. Es heißt ja schließlich "Diverses". Woanderst hätte ich es also wohl kaum posten können.


----------



## MetallSimon (24. September 2018)

Gibts da irgendein Youtube link oder eine andere seriöse Quelle zu?


----------



## RzumW (24. September 2018)

Verzeihung, natürlich: YouTube

Alternativ: soundcloud.com/rwrap oder rappers.in/rw


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2018)

RzumW schrieb:


> Verzeihung, natürlich: YouTube
> 
> Alternativ: soundcloud.com/rwrap oder rappers.in/rw


Coole Tracks! Schön Oldschool Style.


----------



## RzumW (25. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Coole Tracks! Schön Oldschool Style.


 Herzlichen Dank


----------



## P2063 (26. September 2018)

nein danke


----------



## RzumW (27. September 2018)

Vielleicht ja daamit^^:

YouTube


----------

